# Herausfinden, wann eine Website online gestellt wurde



## Frezl (28. Februar 2012)

Hey allerseits,

ich versuche grade, mir Informationen über ein Framework im Web zusammen zu suchen. Da die Entwickler leider nicht so viel von einer Doku halten, muss ich mich durch Blogs und Foreneinträge hangeln. Dabei sind aber nur Artikel hilfreich, die recht aktuell sind, also die neueste Version betreffen. Bei Foren steht ja meistens dran, wann ein Post erstellt wurde, aber die meisten Blogger halten diese Info für unwichtig. Daher meine Frage an euch:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, wann eine Seite online gestellt wurde, wenn das nicht auf der Seite selbst oder in den Meta-Tags steht?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Google dafür eine versteckte Option hat, oder sonst ein Anbieter. Habe aber leider nichts finden können :-(

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,

zwar geben Response-Header ein "Last-Modified" zurück, das lässt sich auch mit "F12 > Netzwerk" abfragen, aber die meisten seiten (Blogs wohl auf jeden Fall) arbeiten mit PHP oder ähnlichen =>  "Last-Modified" ist stets das aktuelle Datum, da die Seite so wie sie angezeigt wird schließlich erst gerade eben erzeugt wurde.
Wenn überhaupt irgendwo gespeichert steht das "echte" "Last-Modified" in einer Datenbank, an die kommst aber weder du, noch Google, noch irgend ein anders Tool heran.

sorry,
javaDeveloper2011


----------



## Frezl (29. Februar 2012)

Hey javaDeveloper,

danke, für deine Antwort. Mein Gedanke mit Google war, dass die Suchmaschine eine Seite ja meist wenige Wochen nach ihrer Erstellung im Index hat. Evtl. gibt es ja eine Funktion, die anzeigt, wie lange die Seite schon im Index ist. Der Wert wäre für mich schon genau genug, mir geht's nur drum, grob zu wissen, wie aktuell die Infos noch sind.

Bei Suchergebnissen, die von Nachrichtenseiten oder z. B. auch von stackoverflow.com kommen, zeigt Google ja bisweilen sogar ein Datum an. Aber das ist leider nur selten der Fall und außerdem das Datum des letzten Beitrags und wird wahrscheinlich nur angezeigt, wenn die Seite das auf irgend eine Weise verfügbar macht.

Vll hat ja sonst noch jemand ne Idee?

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Fabio Hellmann (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich würde es mal über die erweiterten Suchfunktionen von Google versuchen. Da kannst du einstellen, wie alt (letzte Änderung) die Seite sein max. darf.

Diese Einstellung findest du auch auf der linken Seite von Google, wenn du auf "Mehr Optionen anzeigen" gehst. Dann siehst du einen Überpunkt 'Alle'. Unter diesem steht nun der Zeitraum der letzten Änderung zur Auswahl.

Hoffe das ist das Richtige. 

Gruß

Fabio


----------



## Frezl (2. März 2012)

Hey Fabio,

danke für deinen Tipp. Aber die letzte Änderung ist grade das, was ich nicht suche. Die ist oft recht aktuell, wenn nämlich kürzlich erst jemand den Beitrag kommentiert hat.

Mich würde eher die "erste Änderung", als wann der Artikel erstellt wurde, interessieren. Die beiden Werte liegen nämlich ziemlich oft mehrere Jahre auseinander.

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------

